# Nhà thầu chuuyên thi công và  lắp Máy lạnh công nghiệp Daikin cho nhà xưởng rẻ



## Thuanhailongvan (21/11/20)

*3 dòng máy lạnh công nghiệp Daikin cho nhà xưởng tốt nhất – Lắp đặt máy lạnh công nghiệp.*

*Máy lạnh công nghiệp Daikin* hay còn gọi là dòng Packaged, là một sản phẩm không được phổ biến trong tầng lớp người dân.

Lý do vì đây là dòng làm mát dành cho những không gian lớn vì dòng này chỉ có công suất lớn: 10hp tương đương 100.000Btu/h đến 20hp (200.000Btu/h)

Tuy nhiên, máy lạnh công nghiệp Daikin này lại được rất nhiều chủ đầu tư quan tâm và dành cho một vị trí đặc biệt, để hễ có một dựa án nào quan trọng, là ngay lập tức, 3 cái tên này lại được nêu lên như một giải pháp hoàn hảo cho mọi vấn đề về làm mát.

Là vinh dự và cũng là trách nhiệm to lớn…



Vậy thì hãy cùng Hải Long Vân đi tìm hiểu xem rốt cuộc thì *3 dòng máy lạnh công nghiệp Daikin cho nhà xưởng* này có điểm gì mà lại khiến cho các chủ đầu tư “ấp ôm” như thế nhé.
Xem thêm: may-lanh-cong-nghiep-nen-lua-chon-loai-nao-dai-ly-phan-phoi-va-thi-cong-gia-re-nhat.







_3 dòng máy lạnh công nghiệp Daikin: Máy lạnh giấu trần - Máy lạnh tủ đứng thổi trực tiếp - Máy lạnh tủ đứng nối ống gió_



*Máy lạnh công nghiệp Daikin và những sản phẩm.*




Máy lạnh tủ đứng đặt sàn thổi trực tiếp Daikin.
Máy lạnh tủ đứng đặt sàn nối ống gió Daikin.
Máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió công nghiệp Daikin.


*Máy lạnh công nghiệp Daikin là sự kết tinh của:*




Công nghệ: Nhật Bản.
Sản xuất: Thái Lan.
Bảo hành: 1 năm cho dàn lạnh và 4 năm cho block.
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A, Gas R32.
Chỉ có dòng Tiêu chuẩn.


 ***Lưu ý: Hải Long Vân đã chèn những link liên quan đến thông tin và model, giá tham khảo của các dòng _máy lạnh công nghiệp Daikin_. Click vào tham khảo nếu bạn có nhu cầu nhé.



*Máy lạnh công nghiệp Daikin và những yếu tố để thành công.*



Không phải ngẫu nhiên mà một thương hiệu lớn lại quyết định cho ra đời hàng loạt những mẫu mã, model, nơi sản xuất, giá tiền cùng nhiều dòng sản phẩm khác nhau. Tất cả đều hướng về một mục đích chung đó là làm hài lòng khách hàng.



Hãy cùng điểm qua một vài nét chính trong những ưu điểm nổi bật để khám phá lý do vì sao sản phẩm của Daikin này lại được ưa chuộng cho không gian nhà xưởng đến như vậy nhé.




*Máy lạnh tủ đứng đặt sàn thổi trực tiếp.*



Hiệu quả cao đẳng cấp thế giới
Chức năng làm mát hiệu quả mang đến hiệu suất làm mát nhanh hơn và cao hơn.
Luồng khí mạnh cho phép làm mát thoải mái nhanh hơn rất nhiều.
Điều khiển theo khu vực: Điều hòa không khí Packaged của Daikin kết hợp với ống gió để phân bố gió đến những khu vực cần thiết.



*Máy lạnh tủ đứng đặt sàn nối ống gió Daikin.*



Thổi mạnh, làm mát nhanh nhưng lại rất dễ chịu chứ không gay gắt quá.
Ổn định, có sức bền lâu.
Dễ dàng sửa chữa vì máy được đặt ở dưới đất.
Mang lại hiểu quả thẩm mỹ cao.



*Máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió công nghiệp Daikin.*



Điều khiển hai nhiệt kế điện tử: Đảm bảo không khí thoải mái với hai cảm biến nhiệt độ
Lắp đặt linh hoạt: Luồng khí vào có thể từ đáy hoặc từ phía sau, giúp cho việc lắp đặt linh hoạt hơn
Thiết kế nhỏ gọn: Máy lạnh kiểu ống dẫn có thiết kế mỏng và chiều cao nhỏ gọn, vì vậy việc lắp đặt thuận tiện hơn rất nhiều.







_Hải Long Vân là đơn vị chuyên nghiệp hàng đầu cung cấp & thi công máy lạnh công nghiệp Daikin giá tốt nhất_



*Máy lạnh công nghiệp Daikin được đơn vị nào cung cấp?*

*Máy lạnh công nghiệp Daikin* không phải là một sản phẩm dân dụng như các loại máy treo tường, hay là một dòng thương mại mà bạn có thể dễ dàng tìm kiếm nó ở các đại lý. Chính vì thế, hệ thống đại lý phân phối máy lạnh công nghiệp Daikin là rất ít và hầu như không được phổ biến cho lắm.
Thế nhưng, ngay từ đầu khi bạn đã click chọn vào Hải Long Vân thì đó đã là một sự lựa chọn đúng đắn rồi đấy. Chúng tôi rất tự tin mà khẳng định với các bạn, chỉ cần thấy Hải Long Vân, thì coi như bước đầu tìm kiếm của bạn coi như đã hoàn thành thì còn đợi ngày lên hợp đồng và tiến hành lắp đặt nữa thôi.

Với giá cả cạnh tranh nhất nhì khu vực miền Nam, máy lạnh công nghiệp Daikin vẫn đảm bảo chất lượng và nguyên đai, nguyên kiện được nhập trực tiếp từ Thái Lan.
Cam kết có giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ.
Có hóa đơn chúng từ ghi rõ nơi xuất xứ và ngày nhập.
Hàng mới 100%, không trầy xước.


=>>> Chúng tôi bảo đảm quyền lợi của các bạn sẽ được đặt lên hàng đầu và không bao giờ nói sai dù chỉ một chút.








_Hình ảnh nhà xưởng tại Bình Dương được Hải Long Vân thi công máy lạnh giấu trần công nghiệp _



*Máy lạnh công nghiệp Daikin nên hợp tác với dịch vụ nào để lắp đặt tốt nhất?*


Lại một lần nữa chúng tôi tự đề cử mình với các bạn ở vị trí dịch vụ nên hợp tác để lắp đặt máy lạnh công nghiệp Daikin.


Với kinh nghiệm của từng thành viên đều trên 10 năm trong ngành điện lạnh.
Đã từng lắp qua cho rất nhiều nhà xưởng thuộc khu vực Đồng Nai, Long An, Củ Chi với quy mô rộng lớn.
Chưa từng để cho khách hàng phải một lần than phiền vì kỹ thuật không tốt, không chuyên nghiệp.
Ưu tiên về một mức giá phù hợp cho các bạn để được hưởng những quyền lợi tốt nhất.

Như vậy, bạn cũng đã biết đâu mới là đơn vị nên hợp tác rồi chứ. Chính xác, vậy thì hãy nhanh tay mà gọi ngay vào _Hotline 0909 787 022_ để giành về cho mình một slot được tư vấn, khảo sát và báo giá miễn phí 24/7 của dòng *máy lạnh công nghiệp Daikin* này nha. Và cảm ơn các bạn rất nhiều!!
Nguồn link tham khảo:  3 dòng máy lạnh công nghiệp Daikin cho nhà xưởng tốt nhất – Lắp đặt máy lạnh công nghiệp.


----------

